# My 2" Rbp's Are "flicking"?....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have 6 - 2" RBP's that i have had for about a month,i do frequent water changes(usually 2 times per week)of 25%.I feed 3 times a day (shrimp and smelt) my ph is a steady 7.6 my nitrates are at 5 ppm (cant seem to get them down) i use very minimal lighting and they all have thier own hiding spots so there is not too much stress.They are still pretty small to see any signs of ich or parasites and they just started doing this this morning,what could be causing this i am very worried.Oh yeah i forgot,my heater broke this morning but i really havent been using it since this spring as waters temp stays around 80 degrees.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

What size tank/filtration do you have?

You've had them for a month, was the tank cycled before you added them?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

MPG said:


> What size tank/filtration do you have?


A 125 gal tank with 2 Penguin Bio Wheel 350's (i know they are shitty,but thats all i have for now) and 3 air stones 1 on each end of the tank and 1 in the middle.
[/quote]
Yes i kept a Managuense Cichlid in there for 2 years.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Well even if you had worse filtration, 6 2"RBPs would have to do a lot of damage to ruin the water quality of a 125g. There is a lot of water to buffer it all out. My reds used to rub up on things all the time but I added a filter and it stopped. It could be gill irritation or a parasite but its hard to diagnose on such small fish. It could also be nothing.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont know if this matters but i have noticed a little more aggression in the tank,could this have anything to do with it??


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I dont know if this matters but i have noticed a little more aggression in the tank,could this have anything to do with it??


No I assume it has to do with the increase in temperature, 80+ makes them move active and agressive.

I would look to improve filtration because thats the only thing I see that can be a cause.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks MPG!!!!!


----------

